# AutoWorld 2011 Releases



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

• AutoWorld 2011Well if you can believe it, there will be new cars, trucks, and sets available from AutoWorld. Here is a list of what they have indicated and approximately when it will be available:

Xtraction Release 9 (Mopar Mania) - Available March 2011 - Item #SC231/48 8-58388-01324-8
1969 Dodge Charger
2006 Dodge Viper Competition Coupe
1970 Dodge Challenger Convertible (Blower Hood)
1969 Dodge Daytona (Blower Hood)
1971 Dodge Challenger Hemi Coupe
Concept Dodge Challenger

4 Gear Release 5 (Grafitti Program) - Available June 2011 - Item #SC232/48 8-58388-01325-5
1956 Ford Pickup
Baja Bandito
S&apos;Cool Bus
1970 Ford Mustang
1970 Plymouth Cuda
1959 Cadillac Ambulance

4 Gear Release 6 (NHRA Program) - Available September 2011 - Item #SC233/48 8-58388-01326-2
John Force Ford Mustang Funny Car
Bob TASCA Ford Mustang Funny Car
NAPA Funny Car
Jason Line Summit Pro Stock
Warren Johnson K&N Filters Pro Stock
Mike Edwards Pro Stock

Thunderjet Release 8 (FLAMES) - Available October 2011 - Item #SC234/48 8-58388-01327-9
1962 Chevrolet Bel Air (Pro Mod Hood)
1969 Chevrolet Nova SS
1974 Chevy Vega Pro Stock
1969 Pontiac GTO Convertible
1970 Ford Mustang BOSS 429
1941 Willys Coupe Gasser

Xtraction Racing Rigs Release 3 (KISS TOUR BUS) - Available November 2011 - Item #SC235/48 8-58388-01328-6
KISS Tour Bus (Peterbilt & Trailer)
KISS Tour Bus (Peterbilt & Trailer)
KISS Tour Bus (Peterbilt & Trailer)

Race Sets - Available December 2011
Item #SRS240/03 23&apos; Scooby Doo Race Set
Item #SRS241/03 13&apos; Tom Daniel Drag Set
Item #SRS242/03 13&apos; NHRA U.S. Nationals Drag Set
Item #SRS243/03 28&apos; Batman Race Set
Item #SRS226/03 19&apos; Monster Truck Arena Race Set


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Argh. No new Tjet castings. I has a sad. 

KISS trucks will be interesting, though... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man i was hoping for flame jobs on mopar set!!! 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh man I don't think I can wait 2 years for that Monster Arena Race set.. I got three trucks and no track to run them on.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

No other slot company can match Auto World's many and varied releases. Go Auto World!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thumbs down on that list! I see almost nothing that I would be interested in. How about some new T-jet body styles and please anything but flame jobs. I would like to see the Ice Cream truck again


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

how about an ice cream truck with flames :lol::lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well as much as we might not all like these upcoming releases, we have to be happy they are striving to be successful. For this I commend them. Now, on my gripe, I need more t-jets and a better 4 gear selection. Where in that list is the batmobiles, Joker and Penguin cars? I know they will be out soon.

And I have to agree with plymouth71, whats up with a year wait. You know that 1 year is going to be 18 or 20 months The monster truck set is allready a winner in my book. ANd no new Drag sets soon either. I know they just put 4 different sets out but you have to hit while the iron is hot no?

Oh and where is the ice cream truck or the 67 nova's????

Thanks for these updates.:thumbsup:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

That list for me is mostly a yawn-fest.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Some of the same O mixed in with some new stuff.... why complain about it?
I'm looking forward to some of the new stuff!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oooo Tom Daniels! He did some great stuff for Monogram years ago. Built lots of his models. Any indication what the "Drag Set" might include?


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

All I know this is just what theyare doing so far iam sure there other stuff in the works,Just be happy that someone is still making these HO slots cars.I also heard the yare doing larger scale drag cars 1/32,that will be interesting,you guys also have to think they also do Diecast,and models too.So they are producing alot of Stuff each year and there is only so much you can do in a year. go to Round2 and lookat all the diecast and models they are also doing ,and for a small company.they do alot.Not to mention they are trying to produce the old school COX gas powered Cars,they are doing the vega Funny car right now.So they really do alot of different Hobbies.
Just my 2 cents Guys


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Glad to hear of the new releases*

I hope for their success...
Kiss Trucks. Really?
Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do they have a "Fonzie jumping the Shark" set?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They should make an American Graffitti set. Tom


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Super Coupe said:


> They should make an American Graffitti set. Tom


Now THERE ya go. I would buy that...

--rick


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I would like to see a Military series. They already have a Jeep and Hummer. They could make the dump trucks into troop carriers. Semi flatbed trailers for transporting tanks and ammo loads. Paint in WWII colors and Dessert Storm camo. Maybe some old Officer Staff cars, like Col Klink had in Hogen's Heroes. Ambulance made from the panel vans.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

While not everything on the list is a winner, it's good to know there is a list. I remeber a time when there was not even a list of cars coming out at all... Go Auto World!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boy oh boy you guys have some awsome suggestions for sets.:hat:

The American Grafitti set would be a freaking winner hands down, and the Military set too!!!! Jeez!! I need another attic!!!:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You could always build up Joe!! By the time you're done, the house will look like a rocket! :lol: I agree with rodstr. At least there is a list!! New bodies are cool, but expensive to create. There's something missing off the list, too. Release 7 of the T Jets is coming soon... http://autoworldslotcars.com/products/thunderjet/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Just guessing...*



Super Coupe said:


> They should make an American Graffitti set. Tom


Agreed, a no-brainer!

Probably means there's a licensing issue as it seems sooooo obvious.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed, a no-brainer!
> 
> Probably means there's a licensing issue as it seems sooooo obvious.


Hmmmm... Looks like Tom Lowe had the license at one time, he just didn't use it on slot cars. I assume it stayed with RC2 and the diecast business.

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Lightning-American-Graffiti-Paradise/dp/B00357LKA4

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh duh Rick...Now that I actually thought about my dumbass reply; I realized that the deuce will only fit a slimmy. It would require some seeeeeeerious alterations to fit the jlto. 

Even as a complete re-deaux for the t-jet chassis; there's not much hope of ever getting the grill shell, open engine, and exposed firewall of a traditionally styled hot rod into a believable scale that would be to sit next to "Falfa's" chebbie. 

Still, it might be something to look at in mock up form....but I'm not optimitic.










In yellow, with a roof; we're pretty close right here.










If you picture the front frame rails where they should be, it becomes fairly obvious that one would have to get up near O scale to plop in an engine, headers, and grill shell that would hide the offending rails convincingly. About the only way to fill that gap, and hide the uggee is a big block and use some T-bucket headers to get out wide enough. 










A back post is out of the question, and the front has to be flipped around.

Given that they do take some liberties with scale when ever the heck it suits them; I dont see any reason not to try it, even if it is a bit puffy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually, I did one. It's kinda horrible; I did it when I first got back into the hobby. Although I don't know if it'd come out all that much better if I did a new one now. You're right about it being really tough to create an exposed engine/firewall like the one needed for this application. On top of all that, I'm pretty sure that the way I did mine is totally unmanufacturable from a mass production standpoint. I used parts off the JL diecast slapped onto an Aurora body and a piece of track rail to tie the grille and headlights in and to hold the engine down in the cavity in the front of the chassis. I don't even remember anymore how exactly the grille is attached to that strip of metal, I'd have to go downstairs and look at it.

Don't laugh too hard... :tongue:





































Never did get the cycle fenders figured out for the front.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know Rick, that's pretty darn cool!!! Way better than I coulda figured out! Track rail, huh? :lol: It's just hard working around the chassis to get everything to fit perfect, even if you start butchering it. I'm afraid making the hot rod really work will require it to either be A. too long. B not on a T jet. or C. both.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick- seriously it was a good idea on that metal bar to hold the motor , radiator and lights. i like it!! 

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome use of "what I had on hand". The track rail mount was great, I may need to use that trick on a couple of resin bodies I have laying around...


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Omega said:


> • AutoWorld 2011Well if you can believe it, there will be new cars, trucks, and sets available from AutoWorld. Here is a list of what they have indicated and approximately when it will be available:
> 
> Xtraction Release 9 (Mopar Mania) - Available March 2011 - Item #SC231/48 8-58388-01324-8
> 1969 Dodge Charger
> ...


Omega , Where did you find this list ? I looked at AW site and didn't find it.


Thanks ,
Don


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice list. It is very refreshing to see a company want to put out so much product for our hobby. I will be looking forward to the Mopar Mania group for sure. Dave.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Monster Truck arena*

I wonder if this will be a re-issue of the Marchon Monster truck set?
Strombecker by Marchon had planned to do it & had it in their 2008 catalog. It never was released & then the company has been going through some restructuring so I wonder if they may have sold it off to AW?
The original sets were unique for sure & with A BUNCH of them I was able to "kit bash" a nice side by side course. It wouldn't take a lot to improve from the Marchon set by eliminating the standard size track pieces where the trucks can't pass. The set had wider parts of track where the cars & mud bogs were but then came back together into 3" wide track again. If the track was wider (say like the old "O" scale track) or just single lane track, the trucks would be A LOT MORE FUN.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

All you need are a bunch of ******* HO figures sporting flannel shirts and Caterpillar hats and you're all set.
:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

eastside johnny said:


> I wonder if this will be a re-issue of the Marchon Monster truck set?


I'd be happy with that... My son would flip... I gave him this for christmas!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

a re-issue of the marchon monster set with auto worlds track and multi truck releases that would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if AW....The new sets at the hobby stores....there is hope 4 the future yet!*

Bill, Rick and Johnny....great pics!

All the dreams we had as kids are starting to come to life in real custom builds now...Sweet!

Bob...what if...zilla


----------

